# Bathroom vent, were is the flapper valve?



## MrSmith728 (Mar 8, 2017)

My master-bath bathroom vent must be stuck open because during the winter cold air streams down and makes the bathroom very cold. This doesn't happen in the guest-bath which seems to be working properly.

It's one of those vents with an electric fan in the ceiling and a simple pipe coming out of the roof. 

Where would the flapper valve/vent be on this thing?  At the bottom where the electric fan is or on the roof?


----------



## Sparky617 (Mar 8, 2017)

Usually right at the unit where the exhaust pipe attaches to the unit.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 8, 2017)

They are generally at the outlet of the fan an should be accessible by removing the grate and/or the fan motor.


----------



## frodo (Mar 9, 2017)

this is the location of the ''flapper' damper
it can be reached by removing the grill and the fan motor
no big deal, 4 screws. and unplug a wire


----------

